# Little demon puppy!



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

So, Jesse is now 10 weeks old, eventhough still a tiny little thing it definitely doesn't stop her from causing havoc all around the house. She's chewing, everything, anything that can be chewed will be chewed, apart from her own toys and chews of course, she prefers items such as newspapers, phone chargers, shoes, blankets. Can anyone tell me if this is a phase? Or maybe how to get her to chew things that are hers? Also, she seems to have an obsession with feet! She loves to chew and nibble feet, which of course at first was all a bit cute but now it's slightly painful! She also likes to whine and complain when she gets put into her crate on a night time which she never used to do. Any help/advice would be greatly received. Thank you all  x


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I found keeping them on a leash attached to me when free worked great. As soon as they chew something they shouldn't they get a no! and then a toy to chew. At first it feels useless because you might have to redirect every 5 seconds but suddenly they start to understand. I remember Nado would chew on the chair leg and id give a toy. He'd chew the toy for 2 seconds and happily go back to the chair leg. This went on and on and he just started moving to different spots on the chair to chew and looking at me like how about if I chew this spot? I was tempted to give up but once he started to get it suddenly it became very easy to redirect him.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Normal. This "crockapoo" phase will pass. Helps once the adult ones come in but you want to teach bite inhibition now. Keep things out of the way - only way to not have a house full of destruction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you for the advice  I'm glad to know it passes. Can't even walk anywhere without her nipping at the ankles no matter how many times you tell her "no!" I will try the lead thing as well. Thank you


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I found with the chewing that it was more about training myself not to leave ANYTHING chewable where Tilly could reach it.... Although she had munched her way through at least 5 shoes before I started to get the hang of it!

The biting of ankles and feet, for me, was the worst part of puppyhood. It was just relentless! It totally passes though, there was a dramatic improvement by about 16 weeks, and Tilly doesn't destroy, chew or bite one single but now... Although she is nearly 2


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

KatandJesse888 said:


> Thank you for the advice  I'm glad to know it passes. Can't even walk anywhere without her nipping at the ankles no matter how many times you tell her "no!" I will try the lead thing as well. Thank you


Rather than "no" I carried a tuggy toy constantly and redirected her onto that. It takes a while for them to get the message but they do get there eventually!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus was relentless too, with the teething and ankle biting. Just when you think you can't possibly spend another day redirecting to toys and hanging all shoes in the house on doorknobs, the tide turns and they start to get it. Persevere it really does get better!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Rather than "no" I carried a tuggy toy constantly and redirected her onto that. It takes a while for them to get the message but they do get there eventually!



Having a second one was quite handy as they took it out on each other and I had two rope tugs that I would use to play with them during the time they wanted to focus on me. Also different techniques worked for each of them. Beemer took a couple of 'no bites' with gentle but firm muzzle hold but Lexi, I had to squeal like a big very loudly each time her mouth got even close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie never did get into the whole shoe, chair, rug, baseboard chewing thing. But whenever she thought about it and tried to taste a shoe lace I would spray it with a little bit of bitter apple spray and give her a toy. Worked for her.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I sprayed anti bite spray all over the cables and wires. I was really scared that Zorro would bite thru the power wires. After he smelt the spray he lost interest in te wires. Also sprayed it on the legs of the furniture. He still chewed thru shoes and cardboard and anything else I was foolish enough to leave out. but atleast he stayed away from the dangerous stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatandJesse888 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone  I've been redirecting her to her toys when she tries chewing my toes off, seems to slowly be working, she definitely knows when she's doing something wrong now, she has a little sulky face when she's in trouble


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It sounds standard Cockapoo puppy behàviour, it won't last there is light at the end of the tunnel. Dexter used to hang off the bottom of my trousers and ripped a few pairs. Bonnie being number 2 used to hang off his ears instead. So he got his just desserts! When their adult teeth came in they stopped.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

tessybear said:


> It sounds standard Cockapoo puppy behàviour, it won't last there is light at the end of the tunnel. Dexter used to hang off the bottom of my trousers and ripped a few pairs. Bonnie being number 2 used to hang off his ears instead. So he got his just desserts! When their adult teeth came in they stopped.


I found the same. Cockapoo number two was so much easier during demon phase. She just tortured her big brother


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I did it the smart way - two at the same time and they mostly take it out on each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

